# 5420 has rust in injection pump



## 356mikey (5 mo ago)

my 5420 had erratic power delivery while moving hay rolls. rpm went up and down without throttle movement. then it would not start. took lid off injection pump and found all steel parts covered with rust. I use the water drain on the fuel filter
every day and don't get more than a few drops. using dyed diesel , does thiis not have any rust prevention properties?


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

It could b that the station hasn’t changed the filters on the pump.??
U see them on all diesel pumps BUT when were they changed last.??
R u going to attempt the rebuild yourself.??


----------



## 356mikey (5 mo ago)

I have electric feed pump to inline filter to another inline filter just before the john deere water separator filter. all were changed two months ago. Yes, I plan on doing it myself. I rebuilt the Stanadyne pump on my deere 301a. I know it was a less complicated pump, but the worst case is not being able to put it together and sending it to a rebuilder.


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

That pump takes a different gasket kit than a JDB.(301a)
Get the pump # and Google it.
Or call your local pump shop for the kit #.. & hold onto ur hat when they give u the price.!! Lol
Ur gonna need more than a kit tho..
I suggest u tear it apart and make a list, that way ur not paying double shipping, which has gotten WAY outta hand.!!!
I thought one of my suppliers shipping was hi.. until I got their NEW COST..
it went from 30.00 to 36.00.!!!
& it doesn’t matter what u get..an oring, 36.00 frt.!!!
Good luck..


----------



## 356mikey (5 mo ago)

thepumpguysc said:


> That pump takes a different gasket kit than a JDB.(301a)
> Get the pump # and Google it.
> Or call your local pump shop for the kit #.. & hold onto ur hat when they give u the price.!! Lol
> Ur gonna need more than a kit tho..
> ...


Thanks. Coming apart now.


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

Liner, blades, metering valve, delivery valve, dv spring, return connector, pilot tube and mounting oring


----------



## 356mikey (5 mo ago)

what is pilot tube? most of the rotating parts except weights and retainer look good. 


thepumpguysc said:


> Liner, blades, metering valve, delivery valve, dv spring, return connector, pilot tube and mounting oring


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

Google it.


----------



## 356mikey (5 mo ago)

google has become a great source info. drive shaft and pilot tube show no wear. this pump has only 200 hours since a rebuild. the machined parts show no rust, the sheet metal parts are rusty. the small passages and valves need help too.


----------

